# My experience with Easy Boot Fury Heart boots



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so sorry, how disheartening . Thank you for the review

This is good to know - those of us with any amount of arthritis in our hands would never be able to get the boots on the hooves


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the review.

The ease of getting boots on and off has to be quite a priority for older owners with stiff backs, stiff knees and stiff fingers.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That's unfortunate. I have the Easy Boot Gloves for my daughter's horse and we've found they were easy to put on and take off and they have done everything in them from trail riding to jumping. The only thing I was disappointed with is that one gator ripped, but the company sent not just one, but two replacement gators free even though the warranty period had elapsed. 

What you're describing does seem to be a PITA to fasten. The gators are just velcro so very easy and they have never come off during a ride.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Try the Scootboot. Easiest on off I've used. Fitting can be problematic, or was with me.


I was advised to put a shopping bag or similar over the horse's hoof with the boot on carpet material if possibly needing to return. I did, and I did. They were perfect, not a scratch. From that experience I was able to order what I thought was the correct size and it did turn out to be correct.


The fury looks to be a copy from the scootboot but I've heard other complaints about the fury. Not read any complaint about the scootboot.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Since this thread is going what is the best hoof boot? I'm thinking about a set for my filly's front feet as an option for shoes. Is there any that are easy to put on and stay on well?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Bonnie, I was similarly disappointed with Easy Boots - the Gloves didn't stay on (overstriding horse, speed, terrain), so they swapped me to a sort of Easy Boot that could be done up tight with a tension system (I forget what they were called, it was nearly a decade ago) and that was a real pain in the neck to fasten and hurt my hands. I spent half my rides collecting boots because these didn't stay on reliably either. The gaiters also ripped off within three months, and the boot was then unable to be repaired. I was very disappointed and looked around at different designs. I tried Renegades and that's been excellent for us - no aching hands, dead easy to put on and take off, and they actually stay on properly - very rarely (once a year perhaps) have I lost a boot, and then only because a tension wire needed replacing because starting to wear - and with the colour options these boots are easy to spot if they do come off - bonus.

Renegades need setting up properly the first time, which can be a little fiddly the first time around, but once you've done that, you're just dealing with two velcro straps. All parts are replaceable so you don't have to throw your boots away if something breaks. The shell parts of my first set lasted over 5 years for us before wearing through.



Good luck with your boots journey - I well remember my disappointment when I started out, until finding something that actually worked.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have been happy with Renegades -- they are relatively easy to put on and take off, and, on my horse, they stay on -- mud, water, snow, rocks.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

The pin system is the same as with the Scoot Boots. it takes a bit for the rubber to be worn in and then it is easier to pop the rubber over the pin. We tried Scoot Boots and could not get one that fit - and you have to order in pairs so that changed our mind. We could not get the Easy Boot Fury or Hearts as they did not make a size large enough for our mare. So we are sticking with the Easy Boot Epics. We have ridden with them for years and have found them to be a great boot.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I don’t know these easy boots, but since a couple of people mentioned they are like Scoots...one trick is to use a hoof pick to pull the straps over the screw when it’s too cold or hard to do by hand. This gives an idea:


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I happen to always have a Leatherman Knife in my pocket. That makes the straps a lot easier to fasten particularly in cold weather. A hoof pick can also be used in the hole to role over the pin. But yeah, in cold weather, using the fingers on new boots can be difficult.


But I've used epics, gloves, renegades, and some brand from Germany that I've forgot the name of and I really like the Scoots.


I read in the past they were experimenting with a hot fit method but don't know if that progressed.


The epics are as I recall perhaps a little more forgiving to hoof shape where the others mentioned are not.


----------

